# Application pour contrôler le mac



## RomainMo (11 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a une pléthore d'applications permettant de contrôler son mac ou, du moins, certains programmes du mac.

Ayant du mal à trouver l'application qui convienne à mes besoins, je me tourne vers le forum.

Je cherche une appli qui permette de :
- contrôler une présentation Powerpoint/Keynote
- contrôler Front Row ou Itunes
- contrôler VLC

J'ai notamment vu :
- RDM
- AirMouse

Sauriez vous me conseiller?


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Juillet 2010)

il y a rowmote  http://www.igen.fr/test/logiciels/rowmote-pro-controle-votre-mac-distance-8617  tu pourras controler itunes, vlc frontrow keynote... etc.. http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rowmote-remote-control-for/id300265786?mt=8


----------



## Pouasson (11 Juillet 2010)

Tant qu'à faire, plutôt la version Pro d'ailleurs. 

Elle permet plus de chose, et notamment l'extinction ou la mise en veille du Mac.


----------



## Pédrolinno (11 Juillet 2010)

Ho sympa ça, je teste de suite, merci beaucpup


----------



## RomainMo (11 Juillet 2010)

Je testerai aussi dès que je recevrai mon iphone...

J'attends ton avis Pédrolinno


----------



## Pédrolinno (13 Juillet 2010)

Bon, j'ai chargée la version pro que j'ai rapidement regardée...
Je n'ai pas trouvé de quoi mettre mon mac en veille ou l'éteindre comme nous le précise Pouasson. Sinon pour le reste, c'est effectivement tout bien, ça me plaît cela dit, l'utilisant surtout pour iTunes, je préfère REMOTE mais là n'est pas la question


----------



## Pouasson (13 Juillet 2010)

Bah tu as juste "regardé" alors effectivement, parce que je peux quitter les applications (raccourci Cmd+Q), en lancer, et mettre le mac en veille ou l'éteindre... 

Tu faire défiler les fonctions de haut en bas... 







Pour la mise en veille, c'est un appui long de 3s sur le bouton central, comme sur la télécommande d'Apple.


----------



## Pédrolinno (13 Juillet 2010)

Et vlan dans mes dents


----------



## RomainMo (14 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour les infos.

N'ayant pas toujours un réseau internet à disposition il serait intéressant d'avoir le même type d'appli qui fonctionne apr bluetooth ou autre.

Existe-t-il des applications qui passent par le bluetooth ou autre?


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Juillet 2010)

Pas besoin d'un réseau internet, tu peux très bien utilisé un réseau wifi en interne.


----------



## Froooom (23 Juillet 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Pas besoin d'un réseau internet, tu peux très bien utilisé un réseau wifi en interne.


Qu'apelle tu en interne ?

En AdHoc ? ou par l'intermédiaire d'une borne wifi ?


----------



## Pédrolinno (25 Juillet 2010)

Froooom a dit:


> Qu'apelle tu en interne ?
> 
> En AdHoc ? ou par l'intermédiaire d'une borne wifi ?



Je crois qu'il veux te dire que sans internet chez toi, tu peux appairer ton mac et ton iPhone par leur wifi respectifs.


----------

